# Fehlerhafte Server-Antwort: 0



## Sund0se (16. Mrz 2012)

Hi Leute

Wir arbeiten derzeit in der Schule an einem Projekt, für das wir ajax benötigen, daher versuche ich gerade ein paar Tutorials.

Nun teste ich gerade das kleines Programm von einem Galileo Openbook , mit dem ich aus einer PHP-Datei ein zufälliges Zitat lade und mittels einer Anfrage anzeigen lasse.(Galileo Computing :: IT-Handbuch für Fachinformatiker - 19 JavaScript und Ajax)

Wenn ich auf den Button Zitat anzeigen drücke, bekomme ich einen Fehler (Screenshot habe ich angehängt). Zuhause am Stand-PC hat es noch problemlos funktioniert und darum verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum es jetzt nicht funktioniert, da ich es genau gleich gemacht habe. Das ganze läuft noch auf meinem lokalen Rechner und ich verwende Dreamweaver und xampp. 

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mrz 2012)

Das einfachste wäre wenn du dir den Request mal im Firebug anschaust, da siehst du genau was dein Client schickt und der Server als Antwort gibt. Mit der selbst geschusterten Fehlermeldung ist nichts anzufangen.


----------



## Sund0se (16. Mrz 2012)

Danke habe das Problem gefunden, hatte ein Problem mit dem Server.

Lg


----------

